# Nail Gun Back to Basics-How to Use a Nail Gun



## midwestcoast (Jul 1, 2011)

It's worth mentioning that before loading nails, inspecting or clearing a jam or miss-fire, climbing down the ladder or even putting the gun down you MUST detach the air hose & be sure the nailer has depressurized. That's about the only way to keep from shooting yourself since there's no "safety".
Know that nails can turn in any direction once they hit wood so you're shooting AWAY from your body & your other hand is well away, not holding the workpiece up near the nailer.
Also on the guns I've used Bump fire doesn't really eliminate the trigger, just allows you to hold it in the firing position.


----------

